# Shhhhhh!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey, without broadcasting to the whole world, has anyone seen the big stoneflies hatching anywhere yet?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

maybe :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I havent seen any yet... I'm thinking with the warm weather we may see a few by next weekend.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NO

Weather warming though- On the way home tonight I might stop and take a look for you

Still think it's over rated though


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Really Pack??!! I am really excited about it. Why dont you like it??


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

yes. 

they are...

somewhere....


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

They will get here when they get here......soon hopefully.... :lol:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

You looking for these guys :wink:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Really Pack??!! I am really excited about it. Why dont you like it??


 Didn't say I didn't like it- just think that it's over rated where I am at. This will be my 34th year of fishing this hatch on the same river- I have a journal for all of them. The first 15 years were great- big fish possible and few anglers- things have changed- much smaller fish on average- many more anglers- much less land to fish. Many more anglers pushed into that much less land and many don't give you 30 ft . I have always just driven by if I see a vehicle parked- they were there first- that's their stretch. Those days are over. 
I'll fish it and even spend some vacation time during the week to hit it------- but "hopper" time is a much better time. Catching fish for me now is only a portion of my enjoyment and if I have to do it with someone almoxt next to me then the enjoyment is gone. There is other fishing I can do close by- catch larger fish and have decent solitude.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Got ya, yeah I have heard that about the BSF.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

its still a good time...I just wish the fish were a bit bigger.


----------

